

This Is Where The Magic Happens (Opening Africa Up to Broadband) - isaacashero
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/07/this-is-where-the-magic-happens/

======
rowanseymour
In theory we are connected to this here in Rwanda (via Uganda). In practice it
seems the ISPs are unwilling to pay for the bandwidth so our connectivity
ranges from ok to unusable. Having said that, things have improved enormously
over the last few years, and maybe it just takes a while for customer
expectations to adjust, and competition amongst ISPs to develop.

